# American



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello,

is that music from William Schumann or Walton?


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

are you really sure that's schumann?


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

do you mean the soundtrack?
no, i am not sure who is the composer and what's the piece


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Me suena a Wagner


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Taneyev said:


> Me suena a Wagner


You must have edited this pretty quickly
Well, its more lik wagne thun schumann,


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

I did not edit anything. Who knows the composer and the name of the piece?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

ariel2007 said:


> I did not edit anything. Who knows the composer and the name of the piece?


I was quoting taneyev. not you a 2007


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Schuman#Orchestral

There are some works with 'American' in it, and SchumaN is an American composer... It isn't the American festival overture I think, I listened to it and doesn't sound at all like the excerpt you have there.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Admin note: The file attachment has been removed per the request of the OP.


----------

